# Age of tractor??????



## oldgoat (Jun 10, 2010)

*Wondering if someone could tell me how to determine the age of my Craftsman 91725370 S/N 1406. I cannot find the Sears code for this practically new machine*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum. Have you contacted Sears about it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It should be on the sticker under your seat, but if memory serves correctly the year is in the model #. I believe it is the 6th digit which would make yours a 2003, mine is a model# 917.276800 and it is a 2006 model. Maybe some of the other members could help with this subject. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

The serial number that you list seems incomplete.
On my Craftsman GT6000 the serial number is listed in two parts separated with a space. Mine is a 1992 and the serial number is "??0*92*S 014249" (first two digits are worn off). As you can see here the "92" is the 4th and 5th digit of the Serial Number.

As Wjjones noted, you should find this number under the seat.
It appears that you can also determine the year from the model number but it's a bit more cryptic and you should be able to find your model number listed at the following website.

http://sears.pammar.net/id_number.html
It looks like with model# 917.25370 it's a	1972	Sears SS 12 (although this doesn't sound like a practically new machine)

Not sure this helps you much.
Might want to check that model number one more time.

Dave


----------



## oldgoat (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, I figured it to be between 35 and 40 years old . It is still a lot newer than I. The person that had it before me died and his wife said that it had been rebuilt about 2 years ago. She had no idea how long they had it.


----------

